# Rick and morty



## mongey (Jun 1, 2016)

was scouring netflix the other night and felt like a laugh . had never heard of this show before. It freaking owns . only watched the first few but hoping the standard stays high


----------



## bhakan (Jun 1, 2016)

Damn, I got excited when you said it was on netflix. Doesn't seem to be on US netflix though . It's great though, if anything it only goes up from there.


----------



## mongey (Jun 1, 2016)

bhakan said:


> Damn, I got excited when you said it was on netflix. Doesn't seem to be on US netflix though . It's great though, if anything it only goes up from there.



wow . we have something on netflix you guys dont . that's rare


----------



## jacksonguitar1111 (Jul 31, 2016)

does anybody know when the 3rd season will be released?


----------



## wankerness (Jul 31, 2016)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=280728


----------



## coffeeflush (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## wakjob (Aug 22, 2016)

This show rips!

I've been binge watching it for a couple of weeks now, and keep catching on to new things all the time.

I bought seasons 1 & 2 on DVD, watched them, then lent them out to people at work.

Going through withdrawals, I started rewatching them on Kisscartoon.me.


----------



## mongey (Aug 22, 2016)

Finally have season 2 here on pay tv.


----------



## mongey (Sep 4, 2016)

finished 2nd season last night . thought it was really good. probably better than the first


----------



## wankerness (Sep 4, 2016)

I'm a cheap asshole, so I'm waiting for the blu-ray to get down in 15 dollar territory before I see season 2.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 12, 2016)

mongey said:


> finished 2nd season last night . thought it was really good. probably better than the first


Aside from a couple of meh episodes, I would definitely agree. Season 2 was fantastic.

Any news yet on when it's coming back for Season 3? I'm itching for more. This is easily my favourite comedy around since I started watching it.


----------



## bpprox22 (Sep 12, 2016)

Yeah. Great show!


----------



## wakjob (Sep 12, 2016)

Season 2 - episode 2 ... my favorite thing ever.

I can almost recite that episode line for line. It's so good.


----------



## coffeeflush (Sep 12, 2016)

Early 2017 - new season

In other news , new south park soon.


----------



## wakjob (Sep 13, 2016)

coffeeflush said:


> Early 2017 - new season
> 
> In other news , new south park soon.



Awe man... I thought season 3 was going to hit right after Xmas like Dec. 27th-ish.

Oh well. It's all still worth the wait.


----------



## pastanator (Apr 1, 2017)

theres a new episode replaying on adultswim.com/streams until midnight. im 100% serious no april foolin.


----------



## StevenC (Apr 1, 2017)

Ah the joy of being in the UK and having to wait for the whole thing to air and appear on Netflix.


----------



## pastanator (Apr 1, 2017)

StevenC said:


> Ah the joy of being in the UK and having to wait for the whole thing to air and appear on Netflix.



i saw someone say they in the chat that they were hosting it on twitch if you wanna check there you might be able to watch there


----------



## wankerness (Apr 1, 2017)

I watched the new episode, not having seen a single episode of season 2! It was good! Somehow not knowing the events in season 2 that it was following up on made it all the more amusing.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Apr 2, 2017)

https://vid.me/JBhQ
new episode


----------



## StevenC (Apr 2, 2017)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> https://vid.me/JBhQ
> new episode



When the like system comes back, you'll be getting some.

97 more years!


----------



## mongey (Apr 23, 2017)

watched s3e1 the other night

was really good.

want to rewatch all the episodes to get ready for the full season


----------

